# Going Full Monty - in a Smok kinda way



## Greyz (19/5/16)

So as alot of my friends know I like Smok and the products they bring. It's not a very popular brand to like but I love the innovation and they always seem to be releasing new tech.
It's that crazy time of the month when it's like a week before pay day and I'm already starting to look at what I can spend my, yet to be paid, hard earned cash on. And then I found her, the Smok H-Priv 220W box mod 

http://www.smoktech.com/kit/h-priv-kit

I have a Black Smok TF-DTA on route to me and was thinking a Black H-Priv with be all matchy matchy and stuff. 
So what do you guys/gals think, should I do it? Should I dare to go "Full Monty" on Smok?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Pixstar (19/5/16)

Nice looking mod that!


----------



## Greyz (19/5/16)

Pixstar said:


> Nice looking mod that!



It is a really sexy looking mod. But my hearts torn between going with Smok or getting the Sigele 213w..... my heart wants to say Sigele but my bank account says Smok

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (19/5/16)

Greyz said:


> It is a really sexy looking mod. But my hearts torn between going with Smok or getting the Sigele 213w..... my heart wants to say Sigele but my bank account says Smok


Now that 213 is also very sexy!! Is the Smok more expensive? Maybe watch some reviews of both and decide from there. Not many reviews yet though as they are new products...


----------



## Pixstar (19/5/16)

Ok I see the Smok is about $71...so should be cheaper than the 213...


----------



## Greyz (19/5/16)

Pixstar said:


> Now that 213 is also very sexy!! Is the Smok more expensive? Maybe watch some reviews of both and decide from there. Not many reviews yet though as they are new products...



I have been watching a few reviews and both are getting rave reviews. Smok has a clicky firing triangle but thats the only fault I picked up on.
The Sigele is alot more than the Smok, I can get the H-Priv for about $45 which is less than half the cost of the Sigele. 
I'm sure the Sigele will be better made but the chance to go all matchy matchy with a nice Smok Box is too tempting lol


----------



## E.T. (19/5/16)

Just get it, looks awesome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (19/5/16)

Get both, you deserve it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Greyz (19/5/16)

Pixstar said:


> Get both, you deserve it



You know what you absolutley right! I do deserve both, if HRH kicks me out the house at least I'll have 2 new mods to keep me warm on the park bench.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/5/16)

Greyz said:


> You know what you absolutley right! I do deserve both, if HRH kicks me out the house at least I'll have 2 new mods to keep me warm on the park bench.



Hahaha we on the same boat bud. The last mod i bought which was my 3rd. My wife says why you want so many.... They all the same...hahaha so to buy me some time i orderd another mod that will take a month ot 2 for me to think of a reason why i needed it

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Greyz (19/5/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hahaha we on the same boat bud. The last mod i bought which was my 3rd. My wife says why you want so many.... They all the same...hahaha so to buy me some time i orderd another mod that will take a month ot 2 for me to think of a reason why i needed it



You, I and probably 90% of all the married men on here have this problem (@Rob Fisher being one of the exempt/fortunate few).
My total mod count now is at 3, tank count at 5 soon to be 6. So this will be number 4, if you thought I had trouble explaining why I needed a 3rd mod....I can only dream of having the vape budget others have on here. My wife seems to think school, food and clothes are more important than vaping. Women... /rollseyes
This mod is going to set me back, going to need to order flowers and take HRH out to a nice restaurant the day I get this mod.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/5/16)

Greyz said:


> You, I and probably 90% of all the married men on here have this problem (@Rob Fisher being one of the exempt/fortunate few).
> My total mod count now is at 3, tank count at 5 soon to be 6. So this will be number 4, if you thought I had trouble explaining why I needed a 3rd mod....I can only dream of having the vape budget others have on here. My wife seems to think school, food and clothes are more important than vaping. Women... /rollseyes
> This mod is going to set me back, going to need to order flowers and take HRH out to a nice restaurant the day I get this mod.



I'm not exempt... I just hide them much better than you youngsters!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm not exempt... I just hide them much better than you youngsters!



Hahaha.
I think when one has as many mods as you do uncle rob its impossible for the wife to notice a new one.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/5/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hahaha.
> I think when one has as many mods as you do uncle rob its impossible for the wife to notice a new one.



Bingo! I just make sure as some come in others leave.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spydro (19/5/16)

No personal experience with SMOK gear, but it is a nice looking mod. If SMOK gear gets it done for you and you really like it, go for it. Life is too short to pass up opportunities that make you happy.

OT but the subject of this thread really made me smile. It was a Full Monty time when a special lady and I walked around downtown where we both lived at the time all of the wee hours of the night naked, making "pit stops" in places no one who wanted to stay out of jail would take those kind of pit stops at. No booze/drugs involved, just a zest for life with a lady as fearless as I have been all my life. That was about 25 or more years ago, but a night I doubt either of us will ever forget acting like teenagers again a very long time after being teenagers.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Pixstar (19/5/16)

Greyz said:


> You, I and probably 90% of all the married men on here have this problem (@Rob Fisher being one of the exempt/fortunate few).
> My total mod count now is at 3, tank count at 5 soon to be 6. So this will be number 4, if you thought I had trouble explaining why I needed a 3rd mod....I can only dream of having the vape budget others have on here. My wife seems to think school, food and clothes are more important than vaping. Women... /rollseyes
> This mod is going to set me back, going to need to order flowers and take HRH out to a nice restaurant the day I get this mod.


Just remember you'll need at least two new batteries. Perhaps do the flower thing and skip the nice restaurant add on lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Greyz (19/5/16)

Pixstar said:


> Just remember you'll need at least two new batteries. Perhaps do the flower thing and skip the nice restaurant add on lol.



Knowing my wife she'd prefer I drop the flowers and take her out for a nice "dik" steak!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spydro (20/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm not exempt... I just hide them much better than you youngsters!



And another thing with some of use old guys was the luck to find old ladies that never said a word about what or how much we bought.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (20/5/16)

That is a beaut of a mod! Another option is to sell all your Smok gear and get Kangertech stuff


----------



## Chezzig (20/5/16)

Greyz said:


> Knowing my wife she'd prefer I drop the flowers and take her out for a nice "dik" steak!


I'm with your wife on that @Greyz hahaha!!


----------



## Chezzig (20/5/16)

And by the way @Greyz .. IMO ...Go for the Mod that you really, really want!! I've learnt that now.. I've bought mods because it was cheaper than what I really wanted and ended buying the more expensive one soon after 

Spoil Yourself !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------

